# Jockey Plaza-El Rey de los Centros Comerciales en el Perú



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

*Jockey Plaza Shopping Center (JPSC)*​


El Jockey Plaza Shopping Center (JPSC) inicia sus actividades en el año 1997 como el centro comercial más grande del Perú. 
Este moderno "Mall" está construido sobre un terreno de 130 mil m2 del Hipódromo de Monterrico; en la intersección de los dos ejes viales más importantes de la ciudad:la carretera Panamericana y la avenida Javier Prado. 
El JPSC cuenta con más de 230 locales comerciales que proporcionan diferentes productos y servicios. 








El Jockey Plaza Shopping Center (JPSC), registra ventas anuales que superan los US$ 420 millones. Fuente: http://diariofinanciero.cl/template.asp?noticia=156268&tipobd=. Actualmente asisten cerca de 2 millones de visitas al mes y se efectúan aproximadamente 1 millón y medio de transacciones.


*Entre las tiendas construidas se encuentran:*

Hipermercado Plaza Vea (sobre un área de 5 mil 200 m2 de sala de ventas)
Ace Home Center (sobre 4 mil m2 de exposición)
Tienda por departamento Saga Falabella (13 mil m2)
Tienda por departamento Ripley (15 mil m2)
9 tiendas intermedios (entre ellos Telefónica, Happyland, Tommy Hilfiger y La Curazao)
180 locales menores de diferentes rubros comerciales
Cinemark (12 salas)
Bowling Plaza
Restaurantes de reconocida trayectoria internacional
Clinica Jockey Plaza


*Vista desde el Google Earth*









*Contorno del Jockey Plaza Shopping Center*








El Jockey Plaza Shopping Center, su zona de influencia es la de mas poder adquisitivo del Perú. Es el Centro Comercial que más vende anualmente seguido de lejos por Plaza San Miguel y el Mega Plaza. En este Centro Comercial esta ubicadas las marcas mas reconocidas y famosas que han decidido entrar al Perú. Va a ser el único Centro Comercial que va a tener mas de dos tiendas por departamentos en un corto plazo.



*Oferta Comercial*

*Se ubican estos locales comerciales entre otros...*









*ALGUNAS FOTOS DEL JOCKEY PLAZA*


*Área de influencia*














































































































*Dentro del Centro Comercial*


*Clínica Jockey Plaza*



























*Posible Futura Ubicación de las tiendas por departamentos Paris y La Polar*


















*El terreno que sé ve al fondo es donde posiblemente se ubicaran La Paris y La Polar, además de un nuevo grupo de tiendas menores.*​

*Vistas de la zona de Restaurantes.*

















































































*Otras fotos*


















*Librerías Crisol*









*Librerías Crisol*
































































































































*PD: *
*Las fotos las tome con un celular por eso son de baja resolución.
Las fotos las tome el 25 de diciembre, por eso hay poco movimiento. Solo estaban abiertas el 10% de las tiendas, por eso no pude tomar adentro de la galería comercial principal, pero voy a regresar un día de estos a tomar mas fotos.*


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

^^^^^^
Bueno he hecho este Foro sobre el Jockey Plaza que sin lugar a dudas es el Rey de los Centros Comerciales, tanto por su facturación y ventas, como por la oferta comercial que tiene....:lol:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

te salio muy chevere el thread... super completo! Muchas gracias por la info y las fotos.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Muy buen thread, felicitaciones!!! MMM dentro de oferta comercial falta agregar GIVENCHY Y APPLE STORE  SALUDOS


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

exelentre thread! creo que es la mejor recopilacion del Jockey Plaza buen trabajo! :banana:

pd. una pregunta sabes si hay Abercrombie & Fitch y Victoria secret? porque creo que he visto esas tiendas en el JP


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

gonzalo12345 said:


> exelentre thread! creo que es la mejor recopilacion del Jockey Plaza buen trabajo! :banana:
> 
> pd. *una pregunta sabes si hay Abercrombie & Fitch y Victoria secret? *porque creo que he visto esas tiendas en el JP


MMM SI HAY A&B PERO NO VS


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

sin duda el mejor centro comercial del Peru!


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Waoa exelentes fotos! aunque a mi nunca me encanto el JP ( por dar la contra), hay q reconocer que es el mejor mall de Lima


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

franciscodur2003 said:


> sin duda el mejor centro comercial del Peru!


Asi es, el mejor centro comercial del Perú  muy lindo, completo, lujoso


----------



## Yongo (Aug 28, 2005)

Hermoso.... ya la disco la reabrieron?


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Chevre , me gusta el jockey plaza... el martes 24 estube en megaplaza, ya abrieron el segundo nivel, y esta bien bakan, solo abrieron pocas tiendas pero la decoración es bien elegante y el techo es super alto, se ve excelente la verdad.

En enero empieza la construcción de lo que sera el C.C. más grande de Lima , Plaza Lima Norte, en un terreno de 270 000 m2... la corona no la tendrá el jockey por mucho tiempo.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy pero muy buena recopilacion


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

IDK'klabe said:


> Muy buen thread, felicitaciones!!! MMM dentro de oferta comercial falta agregar GIVENCHY Y APPLE STORE  SALUDOS


Si hay solo que puse los que me pasaron en una lista, por eso puse “estos entre otros”.....




gonzalo12345 said:


> pd. una pregunta sabes si hay Abercrombie & Fitch y Victoria secret? porque creo que he visto esas tiendas en el JP


También hay.....




.::El Marqués::. said:


> Hermoso.... ya la disco la reabrieron?


Dudo muchísimo que la reabran, después de tragedia que hubo,hno: creo que 29 muertos, además me parece que el lugar que ocupaba la discoteca ya ha sido tomado por otros locales...




Marvey21 said:


> Chevre , me gusta el jockey plaza... el martes 24 estube en megaplaza, ya abrieron el segundo nivel, y esta bien bakan, solo abrieron pocas tiendas pero la decoración es bien elegante y el techo es super alto, se ve excelente la verdad.
> En enero empieza la construcción de lo que sera el C.C. más grande de Lima , Plaza Lima Norte, en un terreno de 270 000 m2... la corona no la tendrá el jockey por mucho tiempo.


A mí me parece que la Corona del Rey de los Centros Comerciales la va a tener por mucho tiempo mas, por que??...Simplemente por la ubicación y él publico que tiene que es el de mayor poder adquisitivo del Perú, además si se dan cuenta solo recibe 2 millones de visitas al mes lo cual es poco para tremenda oferta comercial, pero todo lo que vende....Además par el segundo semestre del 2008 se vienen dos nuevas tiendas por departamentos y un nuevos grupo de tiendas menores....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Juan José Calle (el gerente) dice que para fines del 2008 van a tener el doble de tiendas. Me gsutaría también que pronto hagan un hotel y torre de oficinas, aunque han dicho que eso es probable pero al mediano plazo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante thread !Este definitivamente es el que manda de los CCs en Perú. Si ampliaran el doble de tiendas, habría tercer nivel ??? o como sería??? Espero ver ya ese hotel y torres de oficinas. El jockey salud me encanta !


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Interesante thread !Este definitivamente es el que manda de los CCs en Perú. Si ampliaran el doble de tiendas, habría tercer nivel ??? o como sería??? Espero ver ya ese hotel y torres de oficinas. El jockey salud me encanta !










Como se puede ver todavía quedan espacios para ampliar el Jockey Plaza; 1) La primera ubicación seria la parte roja donde actualmente se ubican estacionamientos, pero el terreno aun esta sin asfaltar, lo que podría hacer (me lo contó un amigo que trabaja en el Jockey Plaza) es hacer una nave comercial similar a la principal de 2 pisos con tiendas menores he intermedias y poner en cada extremo dos tiendas por departamentos de cuatro pisos que serian La Polar y La Paris que ya están aseguradas. Los estacionamientos se harían subterráneos de 3 o 4 niveles, debajo de lo que seria la nueva nave comercial.
2) La segunda ubicación seria lo que actualmente esta ocupada por el Centro de Convenciones del Jockey Plaza, la cual escuche que se iba a cambiar de ubicación, donde posiblemente entraría un Supermercado que por ahí escuche.

Siempre existe la posibilidad de que se ocupe el área destinada a los estacionamientos que se encuentra en la parte delantera del Mall y se haga estacionamientos subterráneos o en el techo como se hizo en la zona de restaurantes. No creo que se haga un tercer nivel, salvo para las tiendas menores quizás se aumente un piso.

Sobre el Hotel, siempre hay la posibilidad que se haga un Hotel de máxima categoría, supongo que seria una torre como la Clínica Jockey Plaza. Mas bien no creo que se haga torres de oficinas, por que ese terreno tiene mas valor como terreno comercial, es mas en Lima hay un Centro financiero y de oficinas recontra bien consolidado, que es San Isidro, la parte del cruce de Javier Prado con el Sanjon. Aparte en los últimos años se están haciendo grandes edificios empresariales en la zona de Camino Real.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Excelente treand siempre quise ver como era el jockey y tambien el san miguel ojala que haigan mas fotos del jockey y se veria mucho mejor el treand si se veria todas las fotos


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Chevere thread, lo unico que no me gusta del Jockey es su ubicación.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Este es el mall mas bonito en Peru. No hay problema con la cantidad de estacionamiento? Lo digo por si lo amplian...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ahora entiendo el asunto, aunque como dice tiby habría problemas con el número de parkeos...


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Lima todavia tiene un hipodromo??


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LimaLondon said:


> Lima todavia tiene un hipodromo??


Obvio, el de Monterrico. Qué gran ciudad no cuenta con hipódromo?


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Si, definitavemente es el rey.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Con las nuevas ampliaciones de Jockey Plaza, fácil se va a llevar una gran parte de la torta en cuanto facturación, 30% hasta inclusive 40%, es una cosa impresionante, creo que nunca se imagino el éxito que iba a tener este centro comercial....Lo que me preocupa durante la ampliación son los estacionamientos, pero se hará algo al respecto...


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

*Unas fotos mas del Jockey Plaza....*

Acá la placa en agradecimiento del arquitecto y gestor de este gran obra “Don Jaime Bendersky”...


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

La tienda de Saga Falabella...


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Jockey...


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Haciendo un calculo y lo dijo en canal N, el gerente del Jockey Plaza (Altas Cumbres), con lo que planea facturar este centro comercial después de su ampliación, lo cual es mas de 1.000 millones de dólares:nuts:, es el 1% del producto bruto interno del Perú, lo cual es una cosa impresionante solo para un centro comercial...:lol::lol:


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

El Jockey estará tremendo luego de su ampliación... será uno de los mejores de sudamérica sin duda.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> Ay XD tenias ke ponerle la cerezita al pastel xD :lol::lol::lol: bueh te lo digo por segunda vez  Lima necesita mas malls esta muy detras de otras ciudades =P *otra cosa es que a ti no te guste ke se hagan nuevas cosas en S.I*.



Como tampoco me gusta que se haya cambiado de Avatar, Mister. 

Esta bien que sea el Mister Incascraper, pero ese Avatar mas parece del Mister Abercrombie. Ese Mister no nos representa. :laugh:

Ademas el Avatar pasado era mucho mas bacán ! Con roche era el mejor del foro.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

waver said:


> Como tampoco me gusta que se haya cambiado de Avatar, Mister.
> 
> Esta bien que sea el Mister Incascraper, pero ese Avatar mas parece del Mister Abercrombie. Ese Mister no nos representa. :laugh:
> 
> Ademas el Avatar pasado era mucho mas bacán ! Con roche era el mejor del foro.


:lol::lol: aprovechando la ocasion hoy lei el diario Gestion :banana: lastima ke no se puede sacar sus articulos =P peor el chiste es que este año hay una ola de malls nuevos  En lima los mas importantes son el Golf, el Capital Center (al ladito de Metro de Carnaval y Moreyra), el Plaza Marte (en el cmapo de Marte XD ) Plaza neptuno ( noc donde es XD) uno en el Rimac donde estaba la pilsen antes y varios mas :banana: Ademas de provincias tbn 

PD: por cierto XD no es Abercrombie  es Silent hill 4 XD


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> :lol::lol: aprovechando la ocasion hoy lei el diario Gestion :banana: lastima ke no se puede sacar sus articulos =P peor el chiste es que este año hay una ola de malls nuevos  En lima los mas importantes son el Golf, el Capital Center (al ladito de Metro de Carnaval y Moreyra), el Plaza Marte (en el cmapo de Marte XD ) Plaza neptuno ( noc donde es XD) uno en el Rimac donde estaba la pilsen antes y varios mas :banana: Ademas de provincias tbn
> 
> PD: por cierto XD no es Abercrombie  es Silent hill 4 XD


El Capital Center será una realidad muy pronto y no sólo contará con torres de oficinas, sinó también se conectará con Metro y comprenderá todo el area del antiguo CC San Isidro. El Plaza Neptuno será un power center en la avenida Salaverry, en Jesús María.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

J Block said:


> El Capital Center será una realidad muy pronto y no sólo contará con torres de oficinas, sinó también se conectará con Metro y comprenderá todo el area del antiguo CC San Isidro. El Plaza Neptuno será un power center en la avenida Salaverry, en Jesús María.


^^ Respecto al Capital Center, ya comenzó la demolición del antiguo edificio ubicado a espaldas del Metro de CORPAC, y en su lugar se construirá esta mole:









Me parece bonito como está en el render


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

thewild2007 said:


> ^^ Respecto al Capital Center, ya comenzó la demolición del antiguo edificio ubicado a espaldas del Metro de CORPAC, y en su lugar se construirá esta mole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SIN DUDA SERA ESPEXTACULAR, CON ESAS 4 TORRES


----------



## joaquinlv10 (Nov 16, 2007)

y esas torres seran un centro comercial, si es asi sera emocionante estar alli


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm bueno, primeramente hay que respetar este thread que se trata exclusivamente del Jockey Plaza.

Pero, ya que se ha tomado el tema del Capital Center, me permito opinar que me parece muy bien la re-estructuración de un antiguo centro comercial para convertirlo en uno mucho mas moderno. Es lo mismo que va a pasar con el Jockey Plaza y su ampliación. Me gusta mucho que las zonas permanezcan comerciales y no se expandan a otras zonas abandonando los antiguos comercios. Eso es una buena planificación.

Ahora, hubiera deseado lo mismo para el CC. Camino Real. En vez de expandir innecesariamente mas la zona comercial, los del Parque Arauco podrían haber invertido en recuperar el Camino Real ya existente y adquirirlo para ellos. De ahí, podrían haberlo remodelado pero desafortunadamente nada de esto pasó y el CC. Camino Real sigue siendo un centro fantasma.

Parte de la responsabilidad tambien la tiene la Municipalidad que nunca tomó interés en arbitrar este caso, lavándose las manos siempre.


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

El problema de Camino Real es que en la epoca no se tenia la mentalidad de una administracion central que alquilara los locales. Cada local fue vendido y eso es lo que al final trajo abajo al centro comercial. Yo siempre he escuchado que han habido muchos intentos por comprar todo el centro comercial pero siempre por culpa de algunos dueños la venta se ha visto frustrada (no vale la pena comprar un porcentaje, o el 100% o nada). 

Espero que la ampliacion del Jockey Plaza venga acompañada de una remodelacion de la parte ya existente para cambiar un poco los aires del CC.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

thewild2007 said:


> ^^ Respecto al Capital Center, ya comenzó la demolición del antiguo edificio ubicado a espaldas del Metro de CORPAC, y en su lugar se construirá esta mole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me gustan estas torres


----------

